# San Juan River now on Recreation.gov



## SJR Permits Silas (Nov 7, 2012)

Below is the text of a mass email we (the BLM San Juan River Office) sent out today to all of last year's San Juan River permit applicants and reservation holders: 

Dear San Juan River Runner,

This email is to inform you that the BLM San Juan River permit lottery and reservation system has moved online to www.recreation.gov for the 2015 river season. Please note the following key dates to obtain a permit: 

The permit lottery period has been reduced to trips launching between April 15th and July 15th.

The permit lottery application period will be open from December 1st through January 31st at 11:59 (ET).

Reservations for trips launching January 1st through April 14th will be available to book online on a first come, first served basis at 10:00 am (ET) on December 1st.

Reservation for trips launching July 16th through the remainder of the calendar year, as well as cancelled reservations for the lottery period, will be available to book online on a first come,first served basis beginning March 16th at 10:00 am (ET). 

Additional changes have been made to fee payment due dates, refund policy, and more. Please visit the BLM San Juan River Permits page for more information on 2015 San Juan River permits.

The BLM San Juan River office will continue to be available during our normal hours of operation, 8:00 am to noon (MDT) Monday - Friday, to answer trip planning questions or handle non-routine transactions.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for the timely update so we know how to apply this year.

One question, if you can answer, is the local BLM office affected personnel-wise from the switch to recreation.gov, i.e. staffing levels, etc?

Phillip


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Thanks fer the reminder!


----------



## SJR Permits Silas (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Phillip,

Thanks for the question. No, as the permit issuer, my position is the only one that will be slightly affected. However, the Monticello Field Office recreation program has a demanding workload. The move to Rec.gov will simply change the duties in my position description and allow me to spend more time on other essential river program needs including; planning, interpretation, volunteer coordination, facility improvement projects, resource monitoring and protection. My position will be less funded directly by your San Juan application fee dollars, as I will likely be working more on other non-river recreation program needs. The majority of the $6 application/transaction fee dollars will now go towards the reservation services Rec.gov provides for the public/BLM. Your per person permit fee dollars will still remain locally to directly fund the San Juan River program. I will be posting an amended business plan on our website shortly which will provide more detail for those who are interested. The draft amended plan was available for review and public comment in September. 

I just want to stress that the BLM San Juan River office is still available to answer trip planning questions and assist people who encounter any snags with their Rec.gov transactions. I'm sure there will be bumps along the way in this transition, especially in the first year. Even though we've gone online, we are still in the driver's seat. The difference is, you won't have to contend with a busy phone signal to reach me now because I'm not processing credit cards all day long. 

Silas


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for the detailed reply.

I hope ya'll are able to make the most of the transition.

Phillip


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us up to speed, Silas.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Progress. It will be nice when some of the other rivers and Fed agencies join you. It makes permit seeking so much easier, and I can actually adjust my plans to take advantage of opportunities that may be a few days either side of my dates. I've already picked up cancellations for Deso when I had written it off for the year. Given the number of unused permits in a years, this will make many more trips available for all of us.


----------

